# Throttle stop : Turbo reset not working



## xelvynx (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi, I'm new here so I hope I'm posting in the correct area. I have been doing some research in regards to undervolting with Throttlestop and lowering the temp of my computer in general (so the fan doesn't go off to heavily/often).  I was adjusting my Turbo in FIVR and I tried pressing reset turbo and it's not working.  My goal is to have as low temperatures whether I'm gaming or browsing on chrome.  Idk if this is possible but I would like to get to maybe 45~ degrees or lower during idle and under 75 during gaming.  Here are my settings for TS.  Also, if @unclewebb can help that would be great.  Any help is greatly appreciated and thank you in advance!

ps. I also have MSI Dragon Center installed if that makes a difference.

CPU: MSI GL75 I7-10750H


----------



## nguyen (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah the Reset Turbo button doesn't seem to work, can't you just set them back manually though ?

To reduce fan noise and temperature you have to do a combination of lowering the Turbo Ratio Limits, lower the CPU power limit (TPL tab) and undervolt the GPU using Afterburner.
_Try lowering the Turbo Ratio Limits by 2 for every n - core load (50 --> 48 for 1 core,...., 43 --> 41 for 6 cores)
_In the TPL tab, reduce the Long Power Limit to 45 and Short Power Limit to 55
_In Afterburner, setup multiple undervolt profiles to 650mV, 700mV, etc...and try them out in game. Go to this thread if you want to learn more about Undervolting.


----------



## xelvynx (Dec 10, 2020)

First off, thank you Nguyen for such a quick reply!  Since my CPU is 6core/12T, for the first 6 cores I'm able to manually adjust perfectly fine.  The 7th core which is at 35 (I'm not sure how it affects me but I was just trying to bring it back to default) can't be changed.  I will setup afterburner soon and follow your instructions. 

I do want to ask about the Afterburner setup; are those undervolt profiles universal? The reason i ask is because I have a Geforce RTX 2070 and Idk if that makes a difference or not (forgive my lack of knowledge). 

Also does the profile I choose on Dragon Center make a difference or does Throttle Stop take precedence in terms of changes made to my comp?

Thanks again Nguyen and here are SS to show the changes you recommended. I believe they are correct and it did make a difference!


----------



## nguyen (Dec 10, 2020)

xelvynx said:


> First off, thank you Nguyen for such a quick reply!  Since my CPU is 6core/12T, for the first 6 cores I'm able to manually adjust perfectly fine.  The 7th core which is at 35 (I'm not sure how it affects me but I was just trying to bring it back to default) can't be changed.  I will setup afterburner soon and follow your instructions.
> 
> I do want to ask about the Afterburner setup; are those undervolt profiles universal? The reason i ask is because I have a Geforce RTX 2070 and Idk if that makes a difference or not (forgive my lack of knowledge).
> 
> ...



Well your CPU has only 6 cores, not 8, so you can't change what happen to 7 and 8 cores active , it's normal.

If you follow my undervolting guidance on Afterburner, you can shave off around 15-20W power usage with your 2070 (I have 2070 Super Max-Q). That will lower your operating temperature for CPU and GPU, plus fan noise considerably. You can set up multiple profiles with different undervolt and activate them in game to see the difference. 

 To prevent any interference from MSI dragon center, tick this box in red circle.


----------



## xelvynx (Dec 10, 2020)

So this here is my MSI Afterburner.  Am I changing Core Clock or Memory Clock, also am I moving the sliders to the right or left so I can hit 650mV, 700mV... (COMPLETE Afterburner noob) Thanks in advance Nguyen, I really appreciate the time you're spending to respond ><!!


----------



## nguyen (Dec 10, 2020)

So do it one step at a time:
1. drag the core clock slider to +120
2. drag the Memory clock to +300
3. Apply the overclock
4. Click on the Bar graph to access the Freq/Voltage Curve

In the Freq/Votltage Curve




1. Shift + left click on the curve at the 725  on the horizontal scale
2. Shift + left click on the black area, starting from the 725mark and drag to the end so the area is shaded
3. Shift + Enter twice
Now you will see the curve flatten at the 725 mark, that means you undervolt the GPU to 725mV
4. Drag the Freq/Voltage curve windows out of sight and hit apply in the afterburner main window, then you can close the curve window
5. Right click on the Number 1 below the Profile (first time to delete and second time to save your undervolt).




6. Go to option menu and locate the Profiles tab, enter the Hotkey for each profiles, I use Alt + 1
7. Go play some games and press Alt + 1 to activate the undervolt. You have to do this the first time you enter a game after boot up.

8. Look up how to set up Afterburner OSD from Youtube, very handy.


----------



## xelvynx (Dec 10, 2020)

So I did exactly as you said and thanks for the easy to follow instructions!! All this stuff has been extremely helpful and I've learned a good amount from just our conversation.  I will continue to look back on this thread for assistance and I hope I can count on your help when I run into another question ^.~.  Thank you again for all your godly help Nguyen, you're the best!!

Also, in regards to Throttlestop, I'm getting a bit confused since normally, if an app is green, it would mean it's on. Mine's the opposite and I'm not sure if it's a bug or if there's a fix.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 10, 2020)

xelvynx said:


> The 7th core which is at 35


Your 6 core CPU does not have 7 cores so no need to worry about what ThrottleStop reports for the 7th Core. This is just random information within the CPU. I will probably block displaying this information sometime in the future. I might also hook up the Reset Turbo button now that I know how to read the turbo multiplier on CPUs with more than 4 cores.





In Windows 10, there is usually no need to check the Speed Shift EPP box. Windows 10 will take care of this value for you. Clear that box and try moving the power slider in the system tray back and forth. Monitor what EPP value the CPU is using by looking in the FIVR monitoring table. On a performance profile Windows 10 will typically set the EPP value to 84 which is fine.


----------



## xelvynx (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi Unclewebb, throughout my research on adjusting out my laptop, I've seen how much you've helped people, so I just wanted to say thanks for your time in helping me out and all the time you've put in helping others as well.

In regards to the SpeedShift EPP box on the interface that shows up when you first turn on Throttle Stop, without it on, the FID stays at a max of 24.0.  Also running the TS Bench will keep it at 24.   Is this one of those situations where I have to change the Advanced Power Settings/Processor Power Management to 100%? If so, does that apply to only the "Maximum Processor State" or does it apply to both Minimum and Maximum?

For Throttle Stop, I've attached my current setup.  Also, for the systems tray, TS is still red and it shows "Turn Off".  Idk if that's how it's supposed to be or not.  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 10, 2020)

xelvynx said:


> without it on, the FID stays at a max of 24.0


If your laptop works best with this checked then definitely leave it checked. Some laptops do not set Speed Shift up correctly or at all.



xelvynx said:


> Advanced Power Settings/Processor Power Management to 100%


The maximum should always be set to 100%. As soon as you set this to 99% or less, Intel Turbo Boost is disabled and the 10750H will only run at a maximum of 2.6 GHz.

What works best for most people is using the default Windows Balanced power plan combined with adjusting the Windows power slider in the system tray. This should allow your CPU to reach maximum speed when needed. If you adjust the slider, your CPU will slow down when lightly loaded which most laptop owners prefer. If this does not work properly for your laptop, then you can adjust whatever you need to in ThrottleStop to get your laptop running however you like.

The Turn On Turn Off feature dates back to the early days. It only controls the Set Multiplier and Clock Modulation functions which are rarely used on newer CPUs. All this does for most people is it toggles the color of the icon in the system tray. Best to go in the Options window and turn off that icon. Use a temperature icon instead if you want something in the system tray.


----------



## xelvynx (Dec 10, 2020)

Ah ok, I adjusted it.  Thanks!  I've been having trouble understand what is in control of FID and it's max rates.  I was doing another test using TS Bench (as I'm fiddling with TS to get as best of an understanding of it as I can) and the FID got stuck at around 40.5 - 41.  Also "POWER" showed up in red as well.. if you could help me out with that, that would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 10, 2020)

Your screenshot shows power limit throttling at 55W. Open Limit Reasons. Does it show PL1 or PL2 when this happens? Did you try increasing the long and short power limits in the TPL window?

PL1 is long and PL2 is short.


----------



## xelvynx (Dec 11, 2020)

In Limit, neither PL1 nor PL2 show. I adjusted PL1 and PL2 and that removed the "POWER" thanks!  And just to confirm, does the Turbo Ratio Limits "kind of" dictate the limit of the FID?  I was trying to do tests adjusting the TRL in FIVR with "6 cores active" at 45 and it did increase my FID to 43 but not 45.. so just trying to get a better comprehension.  Ty again for all your help!


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 11, 2020)

xelvynx said:


> it did increase my FID to 43 but not 45


The 10750H is a locked CPU. That means you cannot adjust the turbo ratios above the Intel specified default values. If you do go higher, the CPU will ignore your request.

I sent you a link to a beta version of TS. It should show you in the FIVR window what the default turbo ratios are for your CPU and the Limit Reasons window should work correctly on your 10th Gen CPU.

Edit - I think the default turbo ratios for your 10750H are 50, 49, 47, 46, 45, and 43. That would mean that when 6 cores are active, the maximum FID (multiplier) would be 43.00. It seems like your CPU is running at full speed now with no throttling.


----------



## xelvynx (Dec 11, 2020)

Ahh I see, so that's kind of how you read those TRL's.  Thanks so much again unclewebb!


----------

